# Growing artichokes in Georgia?



## tzingleman (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck growing artichokes in Georgia? If so, where are you located and what variety did you grow? This is one plant I haven't tried before.

Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 10, 2010)

It's very difficult to grow artichokes in Georgia.

They require a long _cool_ growing season, which of course we don't have.  But also they don't tolerate freezing weather well at all.

Artichokes are a biennnial.  There is a variety, Imperial Star, that supposedly can be  grown in one season, and is more adapted to the south.  I haven't tried that particular one.

Long time ago I tried, and just didn't have any luck with them.  Maybe in a partially shaded spot, with a real good water supply.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost 100% of the artichokes grown commercially in America come from the Castro Valley in California.  My father-in-law lives right in the middle of the fields.   The weather there is typically from 50 degrees to about 80 degrees all year round.  There are lots of days in the middle of the summer where you need to wear a jacket.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting stuff!
I never tried growing it either - but then, I don't like it much.Maybe because the only 'chokes I've eaten were canned?


----------



## Adriana (May 10, 2021)

I bought a house in Marietta last year and these were in the garden.  Bring on the lemon butter!


----------

